# SAS commander quits



## John A Silkstone (Jun 8, 2008)

SAS commander who attacked Iraq war quits his post 'over lack of resources for troops'

By Martin Smith Daily Mail.
Last updated on 08th June 2008

A former SAS commander has resigned from the Army after a 24-year career, amid speculation he was unhappy with the resources provided to troops by the Ministry of Defence.


Brigadier Ed Butler, 46, claimed he was quitting because the pressures of overseas operations was having a ‘negative impact’ on his family.

However paying tribute to the servicemen and women he fought with, Brig Butler said they operated 'within the well-known constraints and restraints', leading to speculation his departure was due to concern over troops' equipment and conditions.

Enlarge    Brigadier Ed Butler

However sources within the Ministry of Defence insisted that Brig Butler did not intend his comments to be seen as a 'protest vote'.


Brig Butler is currently Chief of Joint Force Operations, based in Northwood, Middlesex. He was one of the key Army strategists in the war in Afghanistan, and has been awarded the Distinguished Service Order and a CBE.

But he has spent most of the past  ten years away from his family.

In a statement explaining why he was quitting, he said: ‘The over-riding consideration is what is best for my family who have stuck with me throughout my Army career; with so much of it deployed or at extremely high readiness, all with the associated unpredictability, apprehension and sacrifices.'

However, Ministry of Defence insiders said a key factor in Brig Butler’s decision was that he had been overlooked for promotion to Director of Special Forces, which would have given him responsibility for all special operations in Afghanistan and Iraq.

But there were also claims he had become exasperated by the Government’s failure to pay for sufficient troops and equipment. 


Two years ago, as commander of 3 Para, he criticised Government policy, saying the invasion of Iraq meant Nato troops were diverted from Afghanistan, leaving British soldiers with a much tougher task. 


Brig Butler’s decision to tender his resignation comes just days after the head of the Army, General Sir Richard Dannatt sparked a debate over military pay when he said that many of his troops earned less than traffic wardens. 


It also follows the resignation last year of Lt Col Stuart Tootal, in protest at the ‘appalling’ and ‘shoddy’ treatment of troops.

Brig Butler, one of the UK's most experienced and decorated special forces soldiers, led British troops in Afghanistan as commander of 16 Air Assault Brigade.

In his statement, he said he had decided to resign after six months of discussion with his family.

He added: 'I have had an incredible two dozen years in the Army and have been so privileged to lead some extraordinarily brave men and women, from all three services, on hugely challenging operations from Northern Ireland to the Balkans, Iraq, Africa and Afghanistan.

'Their resourcefulness, commitment and ability to continually deliver operational success, within the well known constraints and restraints, is both remarkable and humbling.  We owe them a huge debt of gratitude.

'It is now time to move on to new challenges and rewards, transferring all the skills and experiences I have learnt in the military into the commercial sector. Most importantly I can now spend more time with my young family.'


----------

